# Tonight it was ribs



## Paymaster (Apr 24, 2015)

Fired the Akorn up and did Baby Backs and country styles two ways. My daughter does not want rub or sauce on her country style ribs. Just smoke.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 24, 2015)

YUM, Paymaster.....looks terrific!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 24, 2015)

Looks delicious!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 24, 2015)

It's 25 degrees up here and you're cooking ribs.  Almost makes me want to move south.  But then again, if I moved south, I wouldn't be going steelhead fishing in the morning.  

Yeh, you're ribs look fantastic.  Nice job.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 24, 2015)

Yummers!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 25, 2015)

I see my plate!  As usual it looks spectacular and I wish we had smell-o-vision.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 25, 2015)

Are those Costco back ribs?
Only back ribs I have purchased that look like little rib chops at the fat end.  Like there's too much meat on them?  I mean that sounds stupid, but they really do look like I cut them from a bone in rib roast, not a rack of back ribs.  They are still very good though, but different for back ribs.  
I have stopped buying back ribs at Costco and I now buy St. Louis cut racks only.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 25, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> Are those Costco back ribs?
> Only back ribs I have purchased that look like little rib chops at the fat end.  Like there's too much meat on them?  I mean that sounds stupid, but they really do look like I cut them from a bone in rib roast, not a rack of back ribs.  They are still very good though, but different for back ribs.
> I have stopped buying back ribs at Costco and I now buy St. Louis cut racks only.




I think the ones with "too much meat" are the country-style ribs.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 25, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> Are those Costco back ribs?
> Only back ribs I have purchased that look like little rib chops at the fat end.  Like there's too much meat on them?  I mean that sounds stupid, but they really do look like I cut them from a bone in rib roast, not a rack of back ribs.  They are still very good though, but different for back ribs.
> I have stopped buying back ribs at Costco and I now buy St. Louis cut racks only.



The ribs were cryovac packaged baby backs. I cut the rack in two to fit everything on the cooker. The others are country style ribs which are cut up Boston Butt Roast.



Andy M. said:


> I think the ones with "too much meat" are the country-style ribs.



Yes


----------



## CraigC (Apr 25, 2015)

Dude, you're killing me, I tell ya just killing me!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 26, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> I think the ones with "too much meat" are the country-style ribs.



No. Buy a three pack vacuum bag of back ribs at Costco and see what I mean.
I know the difference between country style ribs and baby back ribs.
For the record. Costco does not sell bone in country style ribs.
Its back ribs or St. Louis cut ribs.  



Paymaster said:


> The ribs were cryovac packaged baby backs. I cut the rack in two to fit everything on the cooker. The others are country style ribs which are cut up Boston Butt Roast.Yes



So in answer to my question.  Were the back ribs from Costco?
I asked about the "extra" meat because in your picture, it looks like the back ribs I get from Costco.
Regular ribs on the thin end and small pork chops on the fat end.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 26, 2015)

Country style ribs, according to this site - Pork Country-style Ribs - National Pork Board, country style ribs come from the sirloin, thick side, and are indeed ribs.  They are great when cooked properly, either with a dry or wet rub on the grill, or in the oven.  I've even cooked them in the pressure cooker and sauced them when they were done.  I love country style ribs as much as I love the Carolina Cut ribs - https://www.google.com/search?q=St+Louis+cut+ribs&rlz=1C1IRFE_enUS504US511&espv=2&biw=1517&bih=714&site=webhp&tbm=isch&imgil=x78wQSUIc-SgEM%253A%253BlEWTHMygq6thUM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.smithfieldfoodservice.com%25252Fproducts%25252Fvalue-added-fresh%25252Fvalue-added-spareribs%25252F&source=iu&pf=m&fir=x78wQSUIc-SgEM%253A%252ClEWTHMygq6thUM%252C_&usg=__K1I8vh1c6E2INK6G10QijytFhLY%3D&dpr=0.9&ved=0CDIQyjc&ei=pBc9VafhJcqdNo2ogeAH#imgdii=x78wQSUIc-SgEM%3A%3Bx78wQSUIc-SgEM%3A%3BEc-ScRd8uL8tfM%3A&imgrc=x78wQSUIc-SgEM%253A%3BlEWTHMygq6thUM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.smithfieldfoodservice.com%252Fcontent%252Fimages%252Fproducts%252FSt.%252520Louis%252520Style%252520Rib.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.smithfieldfoodservice.com%252Fproducts%252Fvalue-added-fresh%252Fvalue-added-spareribs%252F%3B387%3B306.  Baby-back are my least favorite ribs, as the ratio of bone to meat has too much bone.  St. Lewis cut are my 2nd favorite cut.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 26, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> No. Buy a three pack vacuum bag of back ribs at Costco and see what I mean.
> I know the difference between country style ribs and baby back ribs.
> For the record. Costco does not sell bone in country style ribs.
> Its back ribs or St. Louis cut ribs.
> ...





Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Country style ribs, according to this site - Pork Country-style Ribs - National Pork Board, country style ribs come from the sirloin, thick side, and are indeed ribs.  They are great when cooked properly, either with a dry or wet rub on the grill, or in the oven.  I've even cooked them in the pressure cooker and sauced them when they were done.  I love country style ribs as much as I love the Carolina Cut ribs - https://www.google.com/search?q=St+...dded-fresh%2Fvalue-added-spareribs%2F;387;306.  Baby-back are my least favorite ribs, as the ratio of bone to meat has too much bone.  St. Lewis cut are my 2nd favorite cut.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Maybe what they call country styles, but not anyone down here. All country styles down here are from the shoulder butt section and are not true ribs.


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 27, 2015)

Paymaster said:


> Maybe what they call country styles, but not anyone down here. All country styles down here are from the shoulder butt section and are not true ribs.



I happened to surf by an episode of BBQ Pitmasters yesterday, and one of the cuts they were doing was being called country style ribs.  They didn't look anything like any country style I ever saw.  They were in a rack for smoking and after being cut up for the judges, they looked more like frenched rib chops than country style ribs.  I've certainly never seen a rack anywhere else that looked like those ones.

The country style ribs I've always done are the same as the ones you made.  Sometimes they have some bone, other times they don't - just depends on what part of the butt they come from - but when they do have some bone, it doesn't look anything like a rib.   More like shoulder blade.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 27, 2015)

When I buy CS ribs at the local supermarket, they look like this with a bone and several different muscles represented.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 27, 2015)

Obviously, different areas have different cuts they call CS. Don't much matter, smoked pork is good eats.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 27, 2015)

Paymaster said:


> Obviously, different areas have different cuts they call CS. Don't much matter, smoked pork is good eats.



That was the point of my post.

You're right, pork rules!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 27, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> That was the point of my post.
> 
> You're right, pork rules!



Pork is good, but liverwurst rules.  Naw, I was just kidding.  I love grilled pork, over glowing coals.  But then again, I love grilled chicken, and grilled ribeyes, and grilled brookies, and grilled turkey, and grilled lamb and ...

Haven't tired grilled grasshoppers, but grilled swordfish is fabulous.

And Andy, that's what country style ribs look like here as well.  I can believe they are true ribs, from the sirloin end.

Pork may not rule in my house, bit it ties with the rest.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

